# Need weaving help ( 1st warp )



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

A learning experience for sure ! 



I suck at math or the formula .... I had wanted this to be 20" ( figured for that anyway ) ...... not !! ( its only 9" !!! ) 




The pattern I chose , and my number of ends I dont think came out right ... I have 3 or 4 warps not being caught in the pick ?!?! It's making a wierd double edge !! 






And I'm not seeing the pattern yet .. ?? 




What mistake did I make -- I wanted to stop after about an inch of weaving, and hemstitch it .... I have no room !?!?

Even though it's time consuming , it's FUN ...and I DO have my first warp on !!!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

According to what I see you want a 4 EPI sett using an 8 dent/inch reed. Did you remember to sley ends every other dent in the reed? If you sleyed every dent that would lead to about a 9" wide warp.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I am not 100% sure but if you are not catching warp threads then the problem *might* be a threading error. Did you raise the shed and check that all your threads were in the proper places before you started weaving? I ask this because I just had to retension a warp I've had on my 4h loom for over a year. While I was rechecking my threading I found two threads on my far right side that were in the wrong heddles so had to rethread the first 8 ends.

If, as kkbinco says, you sleyed your reed incorrectly, just unweave it, rethread it, and start over. It'll an excellent way to learn and you are not so far along that it will take too much time.

As a side note on threading/sleying, I recently bought the video Warping with Novelty Yarns by Tom Knisley. He has an excellent way of warping that I'm going to try just as soon as I finish rewatching the video.

Personally, I love the warping process, even when I make mistakes and have to do it all again.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

kkbinco said:


> According to what I see you want a 4 EPI sett using an 8 dent/inch reed. Did you remember to sley ends every other dent in the reed? If you sleyed every dent that would lead to about a 9" wide warp.



AKKK !!!! Theres ONE problem !!!! Off to fix that  !!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And that's a twill - it will leave a weird edge. 

You can add a selvedge thread, or thread the outer four stitches as basketweave - Laura Fry has a draft for how to do that, here: http://laurasloom.blogspot.ca/2009/03/selvedges.html


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Miz Mary said:


> AKKK !!!! Theres ONE problem !!!! Off to fix that  !!!


 Been there, done that!

There are a number of charts out there that have sleying patterns for given dents vs setts. Here's one:
http://www.schachtspindle.com/support/warp_settreed_subs.php


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

frazzlehead said:


> And that's a twill - it will leave a weird edge.
> 
> You can add a selvedge thread, or thread the outer four stitches as basketweave - Laura Fry has a draft for how to do that, here: http://laurasloom.blogspot.ca/2009/03/selvedges.html



Is that ( selvage thread ) when you add a warp thread on each end , but dont put it in a heddle , then always go under it on one side and over it on the other ???? 


Thanks for that chart kkbinco, I bookmarked it - I can see where that will come in handy !!!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Yes Miz Mary, that's what it is. It's called a "floating selvedge" and you thread it through the reed just like a regular warp end, you just don't put it through a heddle. You can also add it after you have your warp on. You just make sure it's the same length and then weight it down to the same tension as the rest of your warp.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

looks like I will be trying my first floating selvage ! 

In the draft pattern where it tell you how to thread the heddles .... seems I am short the amount to complete the pattern ?!? 
4
3 3
2 2
1 1
When I got done threading the heddles, my warp ran out and I am missing a 1 & 2 ...will this matter ?? It looks like this : 

4
3 3
2
1


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have learned about floating selvages ! 

I have learned how to re do a whole ( almost ) threaded heddles .... TWICE !!! Including putting the lease sticks back in and re creating the cross ......

I am currently learning how to throw a shuttle so it doesnt fall through the middle of the shed !! 

Frustrating at times, but I havent given up !


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay You!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Good Job MM! You have a good shed there too! Looks like a nice loom. I miss my table loom! 

** Gonna retract my previous statements here and suggest something else. 
Here is a pic from Handweaving.net It shows the same threading you've got, except it stops on shaft 2 rather than continuing down to shaft 1.
You could even add a warp thread to try it out. Just thread it on shaft 2. If it doesn't work, you've lost nothing. 
Don't worry about the treadling. It's 3-4, 2-3, 1-2, 1-4. You're just throwing 2 levers at a time. You can always try the 1-2-3-4 too.
But that's the fun of a table loom - your fingers are the tie-ups. 


That link to Laura Fry selvedge is a great idea too. Laura is a wealth of info. 

Keep up the good work MM!!! ^5 But HAVE FUN!


----------

